# [INSTALACION FINALIZADA] (cerrado)..

## a06000281

Mil disculpa por lo antes escrito ahora tratare de editar todo lo mas claro posible.

* Anteriormente tenia el livecd-i686-gento-installer-2008.0_beta1.iso k es un beta, al finalizar la instalacion  no me deja entrar como super usuario.

     Y encontre otro livecd que no es un beta es el livecd-i686-installer-2008.0-r1.iso procedi a descargarla  e instale en modo  grafico (gtk) el  unico detalle es k no se instala el grub automaticamente en el MBR asi k no puedo decir si funciono..ise como 5 intento de instarlar y volver a instalar pero nunca pude aser que se instalara el grub en el MBR,,,lo que me llevo a volver con el beta...

   Bien ahora con el beta al finalizar la instalcion apago mi pc la enciendo empiesa a cargar y hay una parte en donde da el mensaje de error 

  * Error starting MIT kerberus SKDC

  * ERROR: connot start mit -krb5admin as mit-krbs kdc no start

    ....

    ...     /todo a qui en adelante sigue bien/ 

    ..

    .      /asta llegar a otro mensaje que mas omenos me dio algo a entender/

  which: no kdm in (/bin: /usr/bin:/usr/local/..../usr/i686-pc-linuxgnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:usr/qt/3/bin)

  * stting up xdm

     start-stop-deamon: stat /usr/bin/xdm: no shuch file o directory

  * ERROR Could no the display manager

    a06000281@localhost _     /en espera de nombre de usuario/

   por lo k puede entender mas omenos es k no esta instalada el KDM lo que ase k se detenga deamon cosa k no se k es. al menos es lo que entendi..o ustedes que me dicen

  O on el otro livecd existe alguna forma de instalr el grub en el cector de arranque.

   DISCULPEN no puedo aser una instalacion con red por que solo cuento con mi laptop..ya intente una instalacion manual me descargo todo lo nesesario lo monto en otra partiion para copiarla en el moento de utilizarla pero me trabo a la hora de aser las actualizaciones..

sony vaio VNG CR160f centrino core 2 duo, wifi, bluetooth, targeta intel chipset 965, 1.8 ghrtz,Last edited by a06000281 on Sat Oct 04, 2008 5:29 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

Antes que nada, bienvenid@.

Inocente pregunta: ¿eres capaz de leer tu propio post? Es realmente difícil, porque no usas signos de puntuación y escribes todas las palabras seguidas como si fueran un montón de cosas sin sentido. Para la próxima intenta estructurarlo mejor, aunque sea con algunos espaciados o saltos de línea ya vale. No es necesario tener el estilo de Cervantes, pero al menos, que se pueda leer fácilmente. Te lo digo por como consejo, no como exigencia. He tenido que leer tu post 3 o 4 veces para sacar algo en claro, otros no tendrán tanta paciencia y simplemente pasarán de leerlo en cuanto vean la sopa de letras montada.

Ahora, al asunto que nos ocupa:

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> al ininciar me aparese en modo consola que ingrese usuario y contraseña y le ingreso la contraseña de root y me la acepta todo bien

 

Entonces has hecho login y te ha aceptado el password. 

 *Quote:*   

> pero a iniciar con  $ startx     no me inicia en modo grafico me inicia tres consolo   con users@localhost/  y cuando intento ingresar como super con  sudo su  o su y tecleo la contraseña root para acer algunas modificaciones como en  /boot  me aparese un error y me dise acceso denegado la he instalado un monton de veces pero aun no opteno resultados y disculpen si no me se explicar bien pero soy usuario nuevo y no estoy familiarisado
> 
> 

 

Aquí me pierdo. Has comentado antes que has hecho login, y estás en el prompt del sistema (root@localhost). Ahora me dices que no te acepta la contraseña de root. ¿Quedamos en que si, o que no?

Por otro lado, ¿que sucede exactamente cuando ejecutas "startx"? Normalmente, si X no está instalado te dirá que no encuentra el comando, si lo está, puede ser que arranque, o puede ser que te de algunos errores si no está bien configurado. En el próximo post, trata de describir qué es lo que estás haciendo exáctamente, y cual es el resultado. Paso por paso.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si alguien me puedo recomendar alguna version iso para decargarme aun que me trade unas 20 horas para descargarla ya que mi internet es de solo 128 mbps y no me dare por vensido asta ver el gentoo en mi pc..bueno no me rendire tan pronto llevo no mas como dos semanas y he aprendido muchas cosas al igual k he ido aprendiendo mucho espero y pueda tener gentoo en mi lap top
> 
> sony vaio VNG CR160f centrino core 2 duo, wifi, bluetooth, targeta intel chipset 965, 1.8 ghrtz,

 

Cualquier disco de linux te sirve para instalar Gentoo. No tiene ni que ser de Gentoo. Lo único que necesitas es arrancar desde un livecd de linux (o incluso desde otra instalación existente) y seguir los pasos en el Handbook (en mi firma).

----------

## achaw

HOYGAN!. Sin ofender.

Saludos

----------

## afkael

Hola a06000281 y bienvenido. Tengo que decirte que me ha costado mucho leer tu escrito y me ha quedado la impresión de que el español no es tu idioma nativo, o quizá sólo estabas apurado y por eso quizá no entienda muy bien cual es tu problema. En fin, te cuento que la mejor forma de instalar gentoo en mediante la instalación manual (por lo que entiendo tu has echo una de instalador).. para hacerla necesitas..

1)El cd instalador, minimal o cualquier LiveCD de linux (yo prefiero el de sabayon ya que trae todas las herramiendas de las que habla el handbook)

2)Conexión a internet

3)Handbook para tu arquitectura (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml)

4)Paciencia y lectura

5)Más paciencia

la configuración de la conección a internet y el particionamiento y formato del disco, los haces como tu prefieras, aunque en el manual se explica muy bien usando net-setup y fdisk. Después.. todo se detalla en el handbook, donde vas a tenér que leer y releerlo varias veces para comprenderlo (en serio, a veces cometí errores que cuando logré resolver me dije "claro.. si acá lo dice detalladamente").

Si aun asi prefieres hacer una instalación de instalador, recuerda que el nombre de los usuarios que definas para el sistema deben empezar con letra minúscula, es notado un error del instalador que permite continuar con el proceso aun si has puesto un nombre no válido y desemboca en esas ventanas rusticas de las que hablas.

En mi caso no he elegido entorno de escritorios, sino que lo emergo desde la consola

```
emerge --sync

emerge kde
```

En fin, no soy el más experimentado para dar consejos pero espero que te ayude.. y recuerda que todo está en el handbook. Saludos

(soy muy lento escribiendo respuestas)

----------

## Coghan

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> OK ESTA ORROSO TODO LO DE AQUI ARRIVA 
> 
> pero en unos memoneto voy a editar todo bien paso a paso desde la hora de enserder asta el punto en donde es el problema...
> 
> sony vaio VNG CR160f centrino core 2 duo, wifi, bluetooth, targeta intel chipset 965, 1.8 ghrtz,

 

De verdad que espero con impaciencia el siguiente capítulo.   :Shocked: 

Hay muchos en este foro que están impacientes por ayudar a los nuevos, pero para llegar a eso es necesario que pongas algo-mucho de tu parte, sobre todo a la hora de explicar el problema. Da igual si no has tocado un ordenador en tu vida, aquí igual te enseñamos a mover el ratón. Suerte.

Por cierto, VienVenido al foro y enhorabuena por instalar Gentoo, ¿Quien dijo que era difícil?.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues a lo mejor es mas facil si puede entrar en las Xs com user, desde una consola hacerse root con su y despues ejecutar gdmsetup y en seguridad otorgar permisos al administrador para entrar localmente.

Claro que esto no sera posible si no puede entrar en X aunque sea un escritorio rudimentario para ejecutar gdmsetup o (esto no lo se cierto. ejecutar si existe) kdmsetup.

----------

## chakenio

Saludos, para solucionar todo vamos por pasos, antes que nada autenticarte como root en tu sistema.

En un momento de la instalacion (si es manual, y seguis los pasos del handbook), te tenes que pasar a los discos que montaste (ej: mnt/gentoo), para hacerlo tenes que hacer (te recomiendo hacerlo desde el cd de instalacion, si ya esta todo instalado)

 chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

 env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 source /etc/profile

 export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

Con eso pasas a estar como root en tu sistema, entoces como tal, definis la pass de root

passwd #es para cambiar la contraseña

123456 #esa seria la contraseña nueva de root

Ahora ya tenes la pass de root, pero como no vas a ejecutar todo como root, creas tu user, que va a tener los privilegios que vos quieras, para hacerlo hace

useradd -g users -G tty,wheel,audio,cdrom,video,portage,usb -m usuario_nuevo #Ahi estas creando el usuario "usuario_nuevo" con los permisos que se ven antes (cambiar "usuario_nuevo", por el nick de tu user)

passwd usuario_nuevo #Definis la contraseña del nuevo usuario

Luego que hiciste todo eso, hace

exit

reboot

Sacas el cd, y ahora cuando termine de cargar todo, aunque tenga errores proba loguearte con el user que quieras. Una vez que estes como root, ya vas a poder fijarte las configuraciones de los archivos.

Saludos, y en solo eso te puedo ayudar... sory

----------

## Cereza

En el mensaje original decias que cuando introducias el comando "startx" no se lanzaba el modo gráfico, sino que aparecian tres terminales. Me parece que te refieres a TWM, eso sí es modo gráfico, solo que twm es un manejador de ventanas muy sencillo. Tendrás que instalar el manejador de ventanas o entorno de escritorio que prefieras (KDE, Gnome, Xfce, Fluxbox, Blackbox...) y una vez que lo hayas hecho modificar el .xinitrc que hay en tu home para que al introducir el comando startx lance el escritorio que hayas elegido (o instalar un gestor de sesión como kdm).

----------

## a06000281

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> En el mensaje original decias que cuando introducias el comando "startx" no se lanzaba el modo gráfico, sino que aparecian tres terminales. Me parece que te refieres a TWM, eso sí es modo gráfico, solo que twm es un manejador de ventanas muy sencillo. Tendrás que instalar el manejador de ventanas o entorno de escritorio que prefieras (KDE, Gnome, Xfce, Fluxbox, Blackbox...) y una vez que lo hayas hecho modificar el .xinitrc que hay en tu home para que al introducir el comando startx lance el escritorio que hayas elegido (o instalar un gestor de sesión como kdm).

 

pero el problema es k no me deja aser ninguna modificacion siempre me desia acceso denegado y en consola no aparesco como superusuaro solo como usuario local

 # users@localhost _

  al intentar entra com super usuario con la contraseña que le puse al instalar igual me dese acceso denegado..

----------

## i92guboj

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   En el mensaje original decias que cuando introducias el comando "startx" no se lanzaba el modo gráfico, sino que aparecian tres terminales. Me parece que te refieres a TWM, eso sí es modo gráfico, solo que twm es un manejador de ventanas muy sencillo. Tendrás que instalar el manejador de ventanas o entorno de escritorio que prefieras (KDE, Gnome, Xfce, Fluxbox, Blackbox...) y una vez que lo hayas hecho modificar el .xinitrc que hay en tu home para que al introducir el comando startx lance el escritorio que hayas elegido (o instalar un gestor de sesión como kdm). 
> 
> pero el problema es k no me deja aser ninguna modificacion siempre me desia acceso denegado y en consola no aparesco como superusuaro solo como usuario local
> 
>  # users@localhost _
> ...

 

Entonces evidentemente no es la misma contraseña. Recuerda que si te dejaste el bloqueo mayúsculas activado (o si no lo hiciste y lo estás haciendo ahora) el password no cuadrará. En cualquier caso puedes cambiar el password arrancando desde un livecd, haciendo chroot a tu instalación de gentoo (tal y como en la instalación manual) y usando el comando passwd.

----------

## a06000281

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*    *Cereza wrote:*   En el mensaje original decias que cuando introducias el comando "startx" no se lanzaba el modo gráfico, sino que aparecian tres terminales. Me parece que te refieres a TWM, eso sí es modo gráfico, solo que twm es un manejador de ventanas muy sencillo. Tendrás que instalar el manejador de ventanas o entorno de escritorio que prefieras (KDE, Gnome, Xfce, Fluxbox, Blackbox...) y una vez que lo hayas hecho modificar el .xinitrc que hay en tu home para que al introducir el comando startx lance el escritorio que hayas elegido (o instalar un gestor de sesión como kdm). 
> 
> pero el problema es k no me deja aser ninguna modificacion siempre me desia acceso denegado y en consola no aparesco como superusuaro solo como usuario local
> 
>  # users@localhost _
> ...

 

voy a dejar esto por la pas e intentar instalarlo desde otro distro u otro live cd....  por eso ise otra pregunta de como resitalar el grub.. y con lo que ami respecta tengo un pequño avanse pero es nesesario la instalacion manual con red..

y gracias a todos pero no pude achar an dar el entorno grafico usando el livecd 2008 beta..

   !PERO NO ME RINDO VOY A SEGUIR ASTA CONSEGUIRLO¡

----------

